# Mosaic Acrylic Kitless



## wizard (Mar 2, 2012)

Made it over the course of a few mornings. It's a Mosaic Acrylic Fountain Pen with a #6 Polished Bock nib. Had fun making it. Hope you like it. Doc
P.S. Pen was a dust magnet..


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 2, 2012)

like those blanks everytime I see them, well done.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 2, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful Doc!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 2, 2012)

spGreat job, Doc. blank and shape are just right!


----------



## Timebandit (Mar 2, 2012)

Beautiful Doc!!! You have out done yourself on this one!! Thats a beautiful pen!! Very proud of you my friend!!!


----------



## turbowagon (Mar 2, 2012)

That's a sharp-looking pen, Doc!


----------



## thewishman (Mar 2, 2012)

Love the shape - especially the shape of the section. Your threads look perfect.


----------



## drgoretex (Mar 2, 2012)

Gee whiz, Doc.  It's not nice to make all us other kids feel inadequate...

What a gorgeous pen - another star!

Was that glued up with CA?

Ken


----------



## hewunch (Mar 2, 2012)

Very nice Doc! Love that material.


----------



## mrburls (Mar 3, 2012)

Really nice looking pen Doc and your threads look great. Well done. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## RichF (Mar 3, 2012)

That is a great pen Doc!  The polished nib was the perfect choice.


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 3, 2012)

Very Cool Doc.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Mar 3, 2012)

That is freeeakin sa weet!!


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 3, 2012)

Just wondering...how long does the blank need to be when you start?  My saw would eat a LOT of material to get the segments as you have done due to the kerf.


Very nicely done.  Not too simple, not too over-the-top.....perfect.




Scott


----------



## bluwolf (Mar 3, 2012)

Very sharp. Really nice proportions and very crisp lines. Well done.

Mike


----------



## johncrane (Mar 3, 2012)

Love the pen Doc! the nib/blank,shape all make a great looking pen.


----------



## BigShed (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful pen in all respects.


----------



## Twissy (Mar 3, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!
where did you get the clip?


----------



## reiddog1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow!!  You out did yourself with that one Doc.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 3, 2012)

If you don't know by now, I'll tell you. I love these mosaic blanks. The pen is beautiful Doc. Nice work!


----------



## boxerman (Mar 3, 2012)

AWESOME PEN.


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, fantastic pen Doc. Just bought one with that material at the LA Pen Show. Looks fantastic!

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful pen, Doc!


----------



## rizaydog (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice pen.  Great work Doc.


----------



## wizard (Mar 4, 2012)

firewhatfire said:


> like those blanks everytime I see them, well done.


 
        Phil, Thank you !! I love those blanks as well. Doc



JohnU said:


> Absolutely Beautiful Doc!


 
        John, Thanks so much! Doc



Glenn McCullough said:


> spGreat job, Doc. blank and shape are just right!


 
       Glenn, Thank you ! I made some design changes..got a little braver with shape of pen with my rather newbie kitless skills. Doc



Timebandit said:


> Beautiful Doc!!! You have out done yourself on  this one!! Thats a beautiful pen!! Very proud of you my  friend!!!


 
      Justin, My dear friend and Sensai...Thank you so much for taking the  time to teach me...could not have done this without you!!! Doc.



turbowagon said:


> That's a sharp-looking pen, Doc!


 
     Joe, Thanks so much!



thewishman said:


> Love the shape - especially the shape of the section. Your threads look perfect.


 
    Chris, Thank you! I really worked on that section!!!



drgoretex said:


> Gee whiz, Doc.  It's not nice to make all us other kids feel inadequate...
> 
> What a gorgeous pen - another star!
> 
> ...


 
   Ken, Thank you!!! No glue up..LOL...just store bought. Doc



hewunch said:


> Very nice Doc! Love that material.


 
  Hans, Thanks so much!! Doc



mrburls said:


> Really nice looking pen Doc and your threads look great. Well done.
> 
> Keith "mrburls"


 
 Keith, Thanks! Doc



RichF said:


> That is a great pen Doc!  The polished nib was the perfect choice.



Rich, Thank you! I'm really glad Roy got those nibs..it opened up being  able to use more materials that would work with the silver look. Doc



maxman400 said:


> Very Cool Doc.



Thanks Max! Doc


----------



## wizard (Mar 4, 2012)

Phunky_2003 said:


> That is freeeakin sa weet!!


 
          Thanks James!



SDB777 said:


> Just wondering...how long does the blank need to  be when you start?  My saw would eat a LOT of material to get the  segments as you have done due to the kerf.
> 
> 
> Very nicely done.  Not too simple, not too over-the-top.....perfect.
> ...


 
         Scott, Thank you! LOL..I'm not talented enough to segment something like that..it's a purchased blank..Regards, Doc



bluwolf said:


> Very sharp. Really nice proportions and very crisp lines. Well done.
> 
> Mike


 
        Thanks Mike! Doc



johncrane said:


> Love the pen Doc! the nib/blank,shape all make a great looking pen.


 
       John, Thank you very much! Doc



BigShed said:


> Beautiful pen in all respects.


 
      Fred, Thanks! and I love that black beauty you made!! Doc



Twissy said:


> Absolutely stunning!
> where did you get the clip?


 
     John, Thank you! The clip was a gift from a fellow IAP member. Doc



reiddog1 said:


> Wow!!  You out did yourself with that one Doc.


 
    Thanks Dave! Doc



dalecamino said:


> If you don't know by now, I'll tell you. I  love these mosaic blanks. The pen is beautiful Doc. Nice work!


 
   Chuck, Thank you very much! Doc



boxerman said:


> AWESOME PEN.


 
  Thanks Craig! Doc



MartinPens said:


> Wow, fantastic pen Doc. Just bought one with that material at the LA Pen Show. Looks fantastic!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


 
 Martin, Thank you! I saw your Edison Pen..looked great!!



Stevej72 said:


> Beautiful pen, Doc!



Thank you Steve! Doc



rizaydog said:


> Very nice pen.  Great work Doc.



Ray, Thanks! Doc


----------



## glycerine (Mar 4, 2012)

Man Doc, that's REALLY nice!


----------



## Mapster (Mar 4, 2012)

Absolutely jaw dropping! One of the coolest blanks around for sure


----------



## wizard (Mar 5, 2012)

glycerine said:


> Man Doc, that's REALLY nice!



Jeremy, Thank you! Doc



Mapster said:


> Absolutely jaw dropping! One of the coolest blanks around for sure



Marshall, Thanks !! It is a beautiful blank! Comes in other colors. All nice looking. Doc


----------



## danrs (Mar 5, 2012)

Great looking pen.  I've got to learn how to do these; especially the threads.


----------



## el_d (Mar 5, 2012)

VERY, VERY, VERY nice Doc.
 that is awesome!!!!!

I saw the clouds part,beam of light, and Angels sing with that one.....


----------



## McBryde (Mar 5, 2012)

I really like the choice of silver with that blank. Excellent pairing.

E


----------

